# Making Franky an inside cat!



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

Okay guys! I got Franky in the garage! He is my stray that has been hanging around for almost two years. It has been unusually cold (we got snow!) so this morning, when I went outside I grabbed him and put him in the garage with his food. Cabbit followed him into the garage, they are best buds so I figured it would help Franky to have Cabbit's company. He is not as freaked out as I thought he would be. He has been eating good. I put a cozy bed for him, food, water, litter box. Cabbit sleeps in there too and he has his nice little set up. The garage is insulated and never gets cold. So I am very excited about Franky and could not wait to tell you about it. My son keeps going in there and checking on him. At first, he would not let me pet him like he always do, but within a few hours, he is letting me pet him again. I hope that Nyska and Winston are as welcoming as Cabbit has been.


----------



## Tiliqua (Jan 22, 2013)

That's great that you have him inside.  Pictures?


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

They are going to get cabin fever so if you can put a perch by a window (if available) it'd be great. Maybe you can put in a pet door in the garage door? (if you own the home of course!). And YES, we need pics!!


----------



## Carmel (Nov 23, 2010)

Good job! If the garage is temporary I wouldn't worry about him being in there instead of the house. Just do the best you can. Jasper was in the garage through the winter last year and it isn't heated. He was in the garage for like 5 months although it does have some windows.


----------

